# Marilyn - maybe you can help me...



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

My 9 year old son who has Asperger syndrome (autism) has a horrible time with insomnia. I e-mailed Mike several weeks ago asking if his insomnia hypno CD would be beneficial for my son. I never got a reply. Do you know if it would help? The insomnia is part of the autism, his internal clock just doesn't work properly. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lauralee,Please e-mail me at: timelineus###msn.com and we can get this sorted for you. Mike was away due to illness in the family, and is away again, so he is not caught up with all his emails.I do know however, that the insomnia CD content would not be appropriate for 9 years of age regardless of the Asperger Syndrome, but email me your concerns and I will see that they are addressed as Mike does work with autistic children and I have as well.All the best to you.


----------

